# John deere x350 or cub cadet xt2?



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I know I've asked alot of opinions about the x350 vut today is the day to make a choice. The x350 48" with 18.5hp Kawasaki or the cub cadet xt2 46" with 24hp Kohler 7000.
I know the stupid reverse button on the deere will annoy me, and probably the deck height adjustment knob.
They both use the k46 rear transaxle. Cub says it beefed up the frame, both weigh about 600lbs. My lawn is clean so I dont think a deck that is fabricated vs stamped is a big deal. I do like the cubs led headlights. Both have bearings in front wheels.
Deere $2700
Cub $2100


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have owned Cubs all the way back to the International Harvester days and 20 years ago I would have sworn by them. That all changed though in the past 5-10 years. My last one I bought around 6 years ago. It has been relegated to the back of the shed now and I have switched to a Kubota. We had a good sized Cub dealer here that closed its doors this year because MTD's focus has been on mass producing low priced machines for the big box stores. Personally I would suggest looking at the Husqvarna models before locking in on the Deere or Cub.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

The only husqvarna sold by me are at home depot and lowes therefore I always thought then to be s big box store brand. I was thinking the cub xt2 is better quality since it is a dealer only model


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I bought the John Deere X350 with 42" Accel deck. Bought the bagger collection kit and a mulching kit for it, and put a brush guard up front to allow me to nudge my bushes back when mowing close to the mulched beds.

It has been a great lawn tractor and has given me no problems whatsoever. It tows my sprayer and spreader with ease, and cuts the grass so evenly it really makes the yard look fantastic. I can cut my yard in 45 minutes, bagging the clippings into trash bags I fit inside the bags, which makes it very easy to remove the bags and set them out for collection.

I had a JD LT155 before this one, with a Kohler engine, that lasted me 20 years and the realtor who bought my house wanted it thrown in on the deal. I agreed because I wanted to get a newer model and not pay to move the old one. I kept it in my garage, and only had to replace belts, pulleys, and oil, air and gas filters, spark plugs and blades the whole time I owned it.

Parts are readily available at the dealer, reasonably priced, and they can service your mower if you prefer. The dealers will drop off the lawn tractor and pick it up for service for free, if you live in the vicinity. My old one looked as good after twenty years as it did when I bought it, and I did upgrade to a high back seat, but it ran perfectly and started every time I used it.

I would buy the JD X350 if it was my money. The Cub Cadets are not as good as they once were; the Deere's are better now.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That is my tractor in front after the dealer took it out of the crate and serviced it, then delivered it to my driveway. That was a fun day! :thumbup:

That big boy sitting behind it is one reason I buy John Deere equipment!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If it helps with your decision, I live on a corner lot too. My deck makes it easy to mow to the edge of the lawn over the curbing. And I can keep the front wheels on the grass the whole time. The anti-scalp wheels ride on the edge of the lawn.

My edges are all tight and clean. I have to hang off the seat some because of the slope to stay balanced but it is fun...!

Be sure and check on the factory warranty; John Deere extended my warranty to four years, "bumper to bumper." For free.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Are you bothered by the mow in reverse button?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

outdoorsmen said:


> Are you bothered by the mow in reverse button?


To me, it is a non-issue. In actual use, it very rarely comes into play, because I simply do not like to mow in reverse.

It is unsafe to do so because you cannot see where you are going without craning your neck and torso to look behind you.

I just hit the yellow electric PTO switch to turn the blade off, and shift my right foot to reverse the tractor, it is so easy to do so.

You can override it with the reverse PTO switch, but I really have no reason to do that during normal operation of mowing.

After awhile, you get into a mechanical mode of operating the controls, and I just use the same sequence of movements.

I never even use the reverse override mode. it is like riding a motorcycle - your hands and feet get into synch, and you go.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I guess the best way to describe it is like this. I drive a stick shift car by using my left hand on the wheel, right hand on the shifter, so I am used to driving left handed. I use a steering knob to make one handed operation with no power steering easier to accomplish. That leaves my right hand to hit the controls, and right foot to go forward and hit reverse if needed.

So I just hit the PTO switch to engage the blades, hit it again if I run into an obstacle I have to reverse away from, and then go into reverse while scanning the path looking over whichever shoulder is closest to the obstacle. It just how I learned to ride....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Not sure if this applies in your market area, but my local John Deere dealer is offering a free JD 10P tow behind lawn trailer worth $299 on any X300 or X500 series lawn tractors. Those are pretty sturdy units.

They are also having a sale on certain models with a Tag on them.

Might be worth checking out...again, best of luck on your purchase!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's the link - looks like it's a nationwide sale!

https://www.deere.com/en/finance/offers-discounts/shared/parts-service/free-poly-utility-cart/


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah I saw that cart deal. That doesnt really intrest me too much. I have a cart already so I dont want yet another something taking up valuable room in my garage. I'd rather have $300 off the mower and they keep the cart.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Negotiate with your dealer.

Let them keep the cart to sell it and give you a lower price.

I negotiate for a living, so I am always looking to cut a deal.

I always get a logo branded hat thrown in, too!

Like I always say, it's like asking a pretty girl for a dance.

She might tell you no.

But you might just end up dancing, too!


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

@FlowRider I also have the X350 and have been happy with it on my warm season lawn. I looked at all the options and settled on the X350 due to 4 year warranty and dealer very close to the house.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@daviddsims yeah, I misremembered about the warranty - the X350 came with the 4 year 300 hour warranty.

I saved $500 on the X350 during a Go Green sales event, so I bought a Honda HRR mower, and I think they added an extra year on that.

They did all the warranty registration for me, so I didn't recall all the details....

I really enjoy riding the X350. All the lawn mower operator guys give me "the nod" when they see it, and the HOA mowers crew come flying around on their Exmark zero turns, and I motion them to come race me! Cracks them up...!

It is all in good fun! :lol:

It's kinda weird but I think I have earned their respect that I do my own yard work - almost all my neighbors hire crews.

I do my own, keep my money in my bank, and I'm not going soft by hiding out in the air conditioning like some of these dang metrosexual wussies.... :roll:  :lol:

Don't get me started....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@daviddsims you brought another good point about being close to the local dealer.

The store manager sold me my lawn tractor. Cool guy. Let me test drive one they had serviced up out back but I wanted one in the crate.

He hooked me up with this:



I bought almost all my new equipment from them, except for my JD spreader that I bought on sale at Lowe's, and a Stihl FS56 gas hedge trimmer I got for $60 off at a one-day-only Northern Tool sale.

I am on a first name basis with all the guys and two gals that work there. I got them to trade me some of my old spare parts for new parts for the X350, which was really cool of them.

You are going to see them again, so make things fun for everybody. I get all kinds of swag and a free hat whenever I buy a new toy, err, tool.

It is real nice to go in there and everyone comes out to chat with you. Most people come in and act like jerks to them. Some are real "horses asses" as my Father used to say, too! Me, I just be myself, keep it real, treat them with courtesy and respect, and they do the same for me.

And I know when I see them again we both will be happy and have fun.

That is why having a great local dealer matters. It's their people...!

That, and having quality equipment, parts and service helps, too! :thumbup:


----------



## dad311 (May 8, 2019)

I owned a cub 30 years ago, it was a well made BEAST. Are todays cub cadets the same quality as in the past? Cub Cadet in now owned be MTD......


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That XT2 is indeed better than a box store unit. But that X350 makes me smile more, even with the extra price tag.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I have the 42" XT2 and am very happy with the decision. Got the 22 hp v-twin Kohler.

I know it's not a Deere but I didn't pay what a Deere costs either. Cuts great easy maintenance and good dealer support. Had a seat switch go out last year they came and picked it up from my driveway, fixed it, and dropped it off the next day. Of course that completely depends on the dealer as most all dealers of power equipment are individually owned.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Well the deere I wanted got sold before I could get there. So I "settled" for the xt2 46". Brought it home and mowed right away. Thus far I'm not overly impressed. I have the deck up at highest 4" a left the anti scalp wheels in middle cause that's what the dealer said to do. I mowed the front and kinda thought it was scalping a bit so I lowered the wheels all the way to the bottom. I still think they allow for to much clearance when the deck is fully raised. And i have been noticing alot of stragglers of uncut grass blades in my front lawn. It was also leaving rows of clippings that we're not getting blown out of the Chute plus a lot of grass clippings are getting blown from the front of the deck and flying back on top of the mower deck. That doesn't make me to Happy.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Kawasaki all the way. Good choice.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm not sure if mine was doing the same, but I do know I switched to Gator mulching blades pretty quickly and the cut was much better. Honestly I don't think there's enough mass on the OEM blades for them to carry enough inertia to chop through thick grass.


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

As I mentioned previously, MTD has ruined the Cub brand. The last one I will ever purchase has fought me since day 1. The front end alignment will not hold square and if I turn left the tires tear up the grass and leave ruts. I would have to correct it 3-4 times a season and at best it would last 1 mow. Scalping, uneven cuts, rear wheel wobble and a noisy (rattle) pto were just some of the headaches. The only thing I liked about it was the Kawasaki engine. The dealership I bought it from wasn't much help and in hind sight I believe it was due to frustration with bad products and unhappy customers. They have since closed up shop. They are 1 of 3 local Cadet dealers who either closed or switched brands. I have kept mine for now to roll my lawn in the spring and as but I will likely give it to someone I don't really like before next Spring. We use our UTV for most chores that the lawn tractor would do.


----------

